# Wanted 4 guinea pigs...



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Want to try my shampoo and conditioner?

I need 4 people who will give me their honest opinion.

I need someone with natural grey hair who does not dye their hair (sorry no balding men 

I need someone who color treats their hair.

I need someone with hair down past their bra strap.

I need a man...no I really need a man, with nice hair, who sort of cares about his hair! :rofl 

It would be great if some of these could be doubled up so say if you have long hair and have a husband who will really help. Will save me shipping.

Like I said I need honest opinions and if you love it, testimonials that will be used on my website. My family is honesty sick to death of me and my using them as guinea pigs and they don't give me good feed back.

The products are unscented at this point.

PM me with what category you fit into. Thanks, Vicki


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I can help you out Vicki.

My husband has nice hair... and actually cares about it. (Drives me nuts!)

I fall into a couple categories. 

Sara


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I can test for you Vicki. I have color treated hair past my bra strap 

Chrsity


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I was hoping you were gonna ask for over active subaceaous glands. That would be the ruling poo. Tammy


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

We could help here as well.  We fall into a couple of the categories. (Unless, there is a limit on how much longer then my bra strap. :lol )


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I have grey with a little color left on the top.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmm well I have starting to gray- hair and am very very sensitive to shampoos, my head breaks out just terribly and my DD1 has very very thick heavy course (sp?) dark hair. I do not dye my hair.--I don't know if Marisha has any color left in her hair---she dyes it for fun sometimes--don't know why, her hair doesn't really take the color. Carolyn


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I have sebhorric (sp?) dermatitis and naturally curly short hair if you are looking for a complex gal!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I have my group. Vicki


----------

